# Another season of memories



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Well ..That time of year again..
We change from one season to the next and a new venue of outdoors fun.

And now its time to go thru all those memories of the months past. Oh the mess!, sorting, picking deleting all those clips and pics...where do you keep them ? 

In yrs past I started this way of a collection to save space and organize my memories . I take and make movies out of the pics and vids , and then put them on a dics. This way you can just save a few on your pc for quick pic-kins. The rest delete so you don't have zillions of unorganized memories. ..Its also nice on the dvd/big screen 

Now .. why is this in the sled section you ask?

Bought a new toy for this winter ..and for other activities:evilsmile
Picked up a Drift 1080 HD action cam. 
1st time using it was on our sled trip to wolverine so I thought id share what we saw and how the cam worked .
btw it,s mounted on a ski doo modular 2 .. with the supplied mounts

This was our 3rd day ...bridge day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFRXmA_9zUU&feature=youtu.be

pt 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1Q4nU338uE&feature=youtu.be

... now onto mudd, mushrooms and quads ... oh my !:corkysm55


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Nice videos thanks for sharing.


----------

